# Is this the best deal?



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

At my bike shop they have Fuji Pro 2004 marked down to $1100. This the year before they switched to carbon, it's instead the XFusion frame. The components are dura-ace and it seems like the sweetest deal. I basically live in a cycling black hole, and no one likes Fuji. I mean I own one the only thing wrong with it, is the name. What do you guys think, should I buy it? Oh yea I ride a 52cm and its a 56cm so its big, but I've ridden a 56cm before as my regualar ride.


----------



## mattv2099 (Aug 27, 2004)

Rum_Runner1 said:


> At my bike shop they have Fuji Pro 2004 marked down to $1100. This the year before they switched to carbon, it's instead the XFusion frame. The components are dura-ace and it seems like the sweetest deal. I basically live in a cycling black hole, and no one likes Fuji. I mean I own one the only thing wrong with it, is the name. What do you guys think, should I buy it? Oh yea I ride a 52cm and its a 56cm so its big, but I've ridden a 56cm before as my regualar ride.


If it's got a full dura ace grouppo and some decent wheels then that's a decent deal. post a full spec list. It may be all ghetto parts except for the dura ace. 

You can get dura ace 10 groups on ebay for around 900$ if all you want is the dura ace components.


----------

